# Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

The Ruf Bug Stage II project has taken way longer than expected, however is moving forward........albeit slowly.








I've recently posted Topics on the *TT Fuel Door Conversion:*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3657377
*and the Brake/Wheel/Tire upgrade:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4283641
*as well as the Smoothing/Molding of the Rocker Panels:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3754490
Currently, while waiting for a set of custom stitched & painted Recaro Sportster CS seats, we painted and molded a Porsche GT Style Center Console. The hardest part of this was the prep work, sanding all the plastic pieces down by hand for HOURS







, and then molding in the TT Shift base which was previously just sitting in place in the factory shift base. I'm quite pleased with the results! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Prep/Molding Top Piece:*








*Prep of large Bottom Pieces:*








Prep Misc Interior Pieces








*And the Fruits of Our Labor!*
















*One of the hardest pieces to prep/smooth was the arm-rest. We got it like glass, and added a new Black Leather Top, which will match the Recaro Seats!*
















*And finally topped it with with a "Cherry On Top". A billet TT style Mirror Switch Cover:*
















"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 11:04 AM 7-27-2009_


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (HollywoodsBug)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (HollywoodsBug)*

Looks great!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pdoel at 8:51 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (pdoel)*

proud financier of this project itt


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (pdoel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdoel* »_Looks great!
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Thanks, I think?








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (HollywoodsBug)*

Not a fan of painted interior pieces but looks like good work


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Not a fan of painted interior pieces...

So did you fabric over your painted color-match upper door cards?
- Erik


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (bluefox280)*

I used duplicolor flat black ...its almost an identical match to the factory flat black tops that are on earlier year cars...also matches the dash


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (FastAndFurious)*

Yeah, I agree & don't think this would work on a black car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Like the TT Gas Cap Conversion, Silver seems to work well.
"Hollywood"


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (HollywoodsBug)*

DoooooD this is fn sweet! You've just taken my TT shifter idea to the next level. I think it's excellent that you're keep doing mods that requires much more than slapping on parts.
Wow... I just can't get over how much time, cash and dedication you have to this car... to be honest - I didn't think you would take it this far but I'm glad that you did. The result is amazing. Once this "stage II" is done, it's rediculious money from here. (hint: bi-turbo - quattro). Can't wait to see the whole setup /w new seats and all. Swing up to West Hartford this spring... I just got an arsenal of photo equipments to capture this beauty in picture.
Oh can I drive it too? (I miss my car... well kinda... I'm thinking about getting into a used A8-"L"... moving into the old man pimpness category ride)










_Modified by Lorem at 7:46 AM 3-8-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (Lorem)*

Yo Bro,
Yeah I figured you (being the creator of the original TT Shift Base), out of all people, would be able to appreciate what I did! It really did come out great! Totally HOT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Absolutely, you can take it for a ride. (Maybe I can trade you a ride for some pics?)








Anyhow, as soon as the seats are here and I put them in (probably in April some time), I'll give you a shout and we can hook up somewhere.
Your Pal,
"Hollywood"


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Thanks, I think?








"Hollywood"









Sorry! I wasn't paying attention and picked the wrong thumb. I fixed it.


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Daaaamn! That is killer!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

Thanks man, I appreciate it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Been hearin' some *not a fan of painted interior pieces* comments & I have to say, for the most part, I agree!








However, most of the time I've seen people paint interior trim, it's usually the "Top" panels of the dash, or the cliche painted center gauge pods.








I'm not of fan of those either..............however chose to follow the direction of many of my Ruf/Porsche buddies (that is after all the "theme" and "concept" behind this car).
This first yellow photo, is also showing the same seats I'll be installing, as well as the way they'll be painted Reflex Silver, which I think everyone will agree, will pull the painted Center Console together nicely! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








and a couple additional examples:
























Not that I felt the need to explain myself mind you















"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (HollywoodsBug)*

I'm not gonna get into a pissing match with you if painted interior pieces look good or not obviously we have different style but u don't need to get defensive about it...I still stand by my word, I feel that interior pieces should be wrapped not painted...just like the oxford edition beetle is the perfect example but again that kind of a job in the states could be well over 10k...trust me I have gotten quotes...painting stuff is the easy way out of things and in my opinion should be left for the outside...I'm not in no way nocking on ur work its just a matter of preference...I would never paint porsche interior pieces...that's more like honda style
That's what 16 year old kids do with their hondas...
Oh and paitining thoise recaros yellow just hurt my eyes what a way to ruin a 100k car


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (FastAndFurious)*

In Hollywood's defense, the pieces do look very smooth and polished rather than the rubbery or marbled look that the OEM console has, so it doesn't just look like a quick spray.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (FastAndFurious)*

Bash, I wasn't getting defensive or starting a pissing match, nor were my comments being directed toward you. I was simply trying to explain the evolution of my theme, not trying to get you (or anyone) to agree with my ideas. Nor should you! 
You prefer wrapped interior pieces to painted & you're entitled to your opinion. Personally if done well, I think both styles can be beautiful. But to insinuate that painting interior trim is "taking the easy way out" is hardly true. Not if the job is done correctly. 
We're not talking about spray painting some trim in your basement on a Sunday afternoon here. You call it "Honda Style"? To me, lowering a car beyond the point of usefulness is Honda Style.








But again, everyone is entitled to their opinion, & has the right to mod their car their own way. That's what makes this what it is. I learned a long time ago that if you can't say something positive, in many cases it's better to say nothing! I see car after car in these posts with things done to them that I think are just plain silly, tasteless & FUGLY. But (in most cases) I just keep my opinion to myself & assume that (like me), that person's building their car for themselves, & not looking for anyone elses approval, least of all mine. 
Yes you & I definitely come from different schools of thought & ideas regarding modding our Beetles. It would be nice though to find some "commom ground" as we really are both basically into the same thing. Oh & by the way, that yellow car with the seats that "hurt your eyes" was done by Ian at the shop you endorse in your sig, SpeedwareMotorsports!








"Hollywood"











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:53 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Ruf Bug Stage II Interior Center Console (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_In Hollywood's defense, the pieces do look very smooth and polished rather than the rubbery or marbled look that the OEM console has, so it doesn't just look like a quick spray.

_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_In Hollywood's defense, the pieces do look very smooth and polished rather than the rubbery or marbled look that the OEM console has, so it doesn't just look like a quick spray.

Thanks for noticing. You're right. We put in over 20 man hours just preparing the surfaces (hand sanding, priming, sanding) etc., etc. I guess that's why the "Easy Way Out", "Honda Style" comments drove me crazy!







The finished result is a "smooth as glass", painted to match surface, which probably required MORE work than gluing a piece of leather to it. In any event, it's all good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 5:08 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

See? I'm so right you had to quote it twice


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginanana)*


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I love this forum


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*



"Hollywood" 


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:01 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*









I can look at this console for hours... Beautiful Hollywood!!! Happy your following thru with your RUF concept. It is clean bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wonder what you gonna do with the Recaros





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Thanks man. Yeah I couldn't be happier with the way it turned out! Can't wit to finish it off with the seats. I can promise you......they won't disappoint.








"Hollywood"


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Hooray for Hollywood!
You get 5 stars and two thumbs up from this armchair critic!
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

It's looking real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

Thanks man. Much appreciated!








"Hollywood"


----------



## PixieStix5spd (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

that looks really awesome! 
now the real question is.. where, oh where... or how, oh how... did you get those cupholders?!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (PixieStix5spd)*

They're custom "one-off's............sorry!








You can however find something similar at GPA. Tell Gavin "Hollywood" sent ya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

What's the latest on those seats?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Yo Bro,
Good to hear from ya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The seats just arrived at the dealer in the US from Recaro Germany! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now they've got to be taken apart, custom topstitched in grey, and have the bottoms and backs painted.








I'm probably lookinig at at least three to four weeks before they're finished, shipped to me, and installed!








You'll be one of the first people to know when they're done!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Yo Bro,
Good to hear from ya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The seats just arrived at the dealer in the US from Recaro Germany! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now they've got to be taken apart, custom topstitched in grey, and have the bottoms and backs painted.








I'm probably lookinig at at least three to four weeks before they're finished, shipped to me, and installed!








You'll be one of the first people to know when they're done!








"Hollywood"









Are you getting the work done right from Recaro or an Aftermarket Vendor?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_
Are you getting the work done right from Recaro or an Aftermarket Vendor?

Recaro Germany wouldn't take a "Custom Order". I found a vendor who's done custom stitched & painted Recaro Interiors for Porsche's, & they're just gorgeous. I'm having them use the same subs. I trust they're gonna be sick!








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:14 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

what exactly is being stitched on the seats, how are you going to match the turbo s gray panels and reaer seats? 
i thought you were doing the inserts in gray like the turbo s seats


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

No, the seats will be full Black Leather. 
My rear seats are gone. Not going to have any. The Gray Leather Turbo S arm rest has been replaced with Black Leather, to match the seats. The gray that's on the door panels will stay that way....at least for the time being.








The seat backs, harness holes & seat bottoms will be painted Reflex Silver to tie in with the Center Console. (Sorry Bash)








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:06 PM 6-20-2009_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Absolutely badass as always, Hollywood!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Thanks Matas! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wait 'til ya see the seats!!







Should have them in in a three to four weeks!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

So *Six Months*








*Things finally beginning to fall into place. Got a little delivery today!*
















*Now you can see how nicely these are gonna tie the interior together with the Center Console!*
































Now just gotta get them in the car, along with one or two last little "tid-bits"







, and we'll be good to go...................at least for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Nice! So Jealous!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*










looking good , i remember when i got mine i was super excited








just curious whats up with that uper bolster seems like its a little off?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Nah bash, everything's mint. Might just be the silver against the black leather that's throwin' ya!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Thats already 3 beetles in the US with those seats and they are all on the east coast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

You, me and who else??
Can't wait for you to see 'em in person. They really look SICK painted.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Good old car R32 beetle has them...

i just went to look at my seats and i could not find a kink like you have on yours on the above picture at the bottom of the uper bolster.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Bash, just checked both seats. No "kinks" in either bolster. As I mentioned above, I think it may be the angle the picture was shot from, showing the black leather bolster against the silver painted shell.
I have to tell you, even the "shells" on these things are works of art! The nice thing about having them painted, is that they're beauty and "lines" really "pop". They spent a ton of "man hours" sanding the plastic, filling with coats of primer, re-sanding etc., etc., (just as we did with all the center console pieces), to get them like glass! Really gorgeous!!



_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:04 PM 6-20-2009_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Very nice job on the console http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopin' to get a minute to get the seats installed, and will post up some pics. They're really gonna tie it all together!








After that I'm gonna take a bunch of new photos so I can have everything on the Stage II build in one post!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Well here are the fist pics of the seats installed. What a friggin' PITA!








Just want to make it known, that this is definitely NO Plug 'N Play!







First, the seat belt buckles (which are used from the OEM seats) took *extensive* modification to get them sitting at the proper height. *(Thanks Bash for the "Seat Belt Tip")!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Next the sliders in the kit didn't slide as smoothly as I liked, so we ended up having to shim those to get them to function better.
Also, the "Plugs" that were provided by Recaro in the Air Bag resistor kit were the wrong ones, so we ended up having to take the "Plugs" off the OEM seats and use those with the resistors provided. Fortunately, after the install, we ran a Vag Com and there were NO CODES and NO AIR BAG LIGHT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lastly, these seats have no height adjustment and sit REALLY LOW. I may end up putting a couple of spacers in to "tweak" the fit, to get it more to my personally liking.

I think the end result is worth it though!
































As seat installations go, this definitely ain't for the faint of heart!








It's amazing however, how much lighter these things are than the stock Turbo S seats. A good thing, to be sure! After taking the Recaro's in and out of the car several times, I went to move one of the stock seats, and it felt like it weighed a ton by comparison.












_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:47 AM 6-28-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
welcome to the sportster cs club


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Thanks man, and thanks for your input! You saved the day ha ha. I probably would have wound up with seat belt buckles sitting a foot above the friggin' seats~!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

again..nice work...seats look great in it. I have to say this bug is my favorite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif next to my super stock vert


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Thanks man! It's comin' along!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

Sweet man! Now for a new set of floor mats


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Couldn't dig doin' the "Low Rider" thang, straining to see over my hood cowl, and pulled the seats out today to adjust the height.
Spaced them both a half inch higher at all four corners of each one, using 8 x 1.25mm 1.25" long button head bolts and spacers. This half inch, for me anyway, made them *perfect!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A couple of added bonuses of doing the spacing: 
First, now the sliders are like *BUTTA.*







I don't know how or why, but before spacing them, the seats were really, really difficult to slide. Now you can move them effortlessly with one hand, without even sitting in them.
Secondly, because the seat belt buckles are attached to the bottom frame, this also lowered the buckles another .5", which makes them look even more "appropriate".
Also, while they were out a did some final tweaking of the seat belt buckles, and finished them off by wraping them in Audi Cloth Harness Tape! Really gave them a clean, finished OEM appearance!
When ever customizing stuff like this, it's always the little "extra" steps that put things over the top.
*NOW I LOVE 'EM!!*










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:58 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

ur very descriptive, sounds like you made love to them already


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Woulda made love "in" 'em, but didn't want to get 'em dirty!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

Nasty


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Hey bro, give me a call and let me know when we can hook up. I'm dyin' for you to see it in person!!


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

That console is LEGIT!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Ericjcrash)*

Too legit to quit!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Well here are the fist pics of the seats installed. What a friggin' PITA!








Just want to make it known, that this is definitely NO Plug 'N Play!







First, the seat belt buckles (which are used from the OEM seats) took *extensive* modification to get them sitting at the proper height. *(Thanks Bash for the "Seat Belt Tip")!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Next the sliders in the kit didn't slide as smoothly as I liked, so we ended up having to shim those to get them to function better.
Also, the "Plugs" that were provided by Recaro in the Air Bag resistor kit were the wrong ones, so we ended up having to take the "Plugs" off the OEM seats and use those with the resistors provided. Fortunately, after the install, we ran a Vag Com and there were NO CODES and NO AIR BAG LIGHT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lastly, these seats have no height adjustment and sit REALLY LOW. I may end up putting a couple of spacers in to "tweak" the fit, to get it more to my personally liking.

I think the end result is worth it though!
































As seat installations go, this definitely ain't for the faint of heart!








It's amazing however, how much lighter these things are than the stock Turbo S seats. A good thing, to be sure! After taking the Recaro's in and out of the car several times, I went to move one of the stock seats, and it felt like it weighed a ton by comparison.








_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:47 AM 6-28-2009_

This interior is pure SEX, very nicely done, not to much, it's really just right all the way around.
I think if i could take your whole interior and swap into my current project Beetle it would have firmly over the top.
Link if you car e to check it out?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3996449
Keep up the good work, and the pics.
UGVWP


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very kind words, made even more flattering after checking out your project R32 Beetle! Thanks.








I'm working on trying to get a "proper" photo-shoot together, and hope to be posting a separate and "complete" *Ruf Bug Stage II* thread in the next several weeks.
Keep an eye out!


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

WIN. Good work as always bro, very tastefully done yet a lot of fun to look at. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_WIN. Good work as always bro, very tastefully done yet a lot of fun to look at. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man............and it's a BALL to drive!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

how much was the grab handle and recaro seats?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_how much was the grab handle and recaro seats?

Way more than I care to admit!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Way more than you can afford pal


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

It's cool Bash, I still haven't taken out a second mortgage on the house








or gotten divorced over it!








It's all good. Crazy? ABSOLUTELY! But what the hell.....


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

The painted interior is starting to grow on me


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Money is meant to be spent anyway


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_The painted interior is starting to grow on me

Thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think seein' it with the seats help pull it all together, and gives a better representation of my "vision". You gotta know I wouldn't do anything "cheap" lookin' or "tacky" to the Ruf Bug!!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_Money is meant to be spent anyway









Ahh.........spoken' like a girl after my own heart!


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

They look really good in your bug!. Do you use Recaro brackets and sliders? I had concerned about the seat height when I was installing mine but Recaro sliders give about same height as R32 seats so I don't feel the different.
Looks like Ruf in every point


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Thanks. Yeah, used Recaro brackets and sliders. Had to adjust them a half inch higher.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Got one last (Surprise) comin' from Germany by way of Mexico to finish off the interior!


----------



## BULLET PROOF (Jul 13, 2009)

FUKCN SICK BEETLE HOMIE


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Got one last (Surprise) comin' from Germany by way of Mexico to finish off the interior!









Its not fair that sahm only hooks u up


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (BULLET PROOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BULLET PROOF* »_FUKCN SICK BEETLE HOMIE

Thanks bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope to get a *RUF BUG STAGE II* thread up in the next several weeks. Gotta get a photo-shoot scheduled.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
Its not fair that sahm only hooks u up

Bash, you're gonna love this one!








Took close to a year and a halfs worth of searchin', but he finally came through! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I think I know what it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

OK, time to end the speculation.








I didn't want to post anything until they were *in my hands!* And now, after *a year and a half* of waiting........searching in Germany, more waiting..........contacts in Mexico going through Germany........Paypal..........deal falls through.............try to get money back............new deal presents itself and on and on......FINALLY...........what I consider one of the *HOLY GRAILS* of New Beetle interior mods..........and definitely something I think 
*RUF* would do.............Genuine RSI Billet fan-A/C knobs:








I probably won't have a chance to get all three installed before the weekend, but you can be sure I'll post up some pics as soon as I do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The two larger/outer knobs are pretty much a "plug 'n play" deal. The small Center/Fan knob however is gonna be a real PITA!








Oh well, any great mod is worth some grief, right?










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 2:21 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Lookin good, anymore where those came from for us with ugly interiors?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Bash, your interior is far from ugly. For cryin' out loud, you just keep winnin' show after show, I just gotta try to pull a few tricks out from up my sleeve, just to keep up!








Seriously though, from what Sam told me, the two "Large" ones are the absolute last RSI knobs available in stock on the Planet!








The small center one has already been unavailable for quite some time, but his dealer in Mexico found one out of a wrecked RSI in Germany. Getting this complete set has literally taken 17 months!








I was determined, cause I think when you see these installed, with the other billet pieces, and the painted seats and interior/console, it's gonna look SICK!!!















Next I gotta figure out how to get a RUF Steering Wheel to fit.








Damn, it's always somethin' ain't it?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good Old Car* »_I think I know what it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









So....................were you right?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
So....................were you right?









Yep, that was the exact set I thought. The middle one is not so PITA, it was actually the easiest one for me because it goes into 2nd A/C step but the other temp one has to be right in the middle.
I got a new set of them from a guy in Germany though, but I don't have a chance to replace them instead of the custom one which are in the car yet. Good luck


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Congrats man...........you win the prize!








I actually already got both of the "outside" / larger knobs in already. They were cake! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The plastic inserts from the OEM knobs snapped right in place and they went back in as easily as they came out.
The small / "center" Fan knob however is a different story. The OEM plastic insert snaps in place, but doesn't "lock" in position allowing the knob to do it's job.
I spoke with a couple of different people in Mexico and Germany who've done this mod with the RSI knobs, and both said they had the exact same issue. The "fix" they used was to "glue" the insert into the knob at the correct position, preventing it from spinning.
I'm looking into doing that (with JB-Weld), and also possibly using a tiny self tapping set screw to "lock" the insert into place.
You didn't run into this with your small/center fan knob?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

I didn't use the glue for the custom made middle one. The small plastic was very fit into the center knob so it locks in place and I can turn it as normal. I pushed the plastic piece in first and then snap the knob back into it.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

So it's not an actual RSI knob you're talking about but a "custom made" one?
There's also the issue of the red "lense" to make the knob glow "red" when the lights are turned on, not fitting. That's going to require another "fix" of replacing the bulb behind the center knob with a red one.
No, with the authentic RSI knobs, the center one is a PITA for sure!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

looks like a lot of headache just for some knobs!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

It's not really that bad. (Not as bad as trying to get those seat belt buckles installed on the Recaro seats ha ha). It's just not a simple "Plug 'n Play". But you know what? That's what separates the men from the boys. Anyone can just buy something off the rack and bolt it on their car. It's the custom "one-off" stuff that makes the difference. The stuff that takes that little "extra work" to get it right. You of all people should know that.








Besides, if you think that's bad, then I don't even want to begin to tell ya what it took to get a "Ruf Shifter" installed in the car!!

























_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 8:02 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Well the work's all done and as usual, all the extra effort definitely paid off! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Call me crazy, but I think this may be one of my *favorite mods* I've ever done:








I think it just completely finishes off the interior/theme:








Even got the little red led's working. Sorry for the crappy pics. Now I'm on to getting some proper pictures!



















_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 2:35 PM 7-25-2009_


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes, I was talking about the installation of the custom one I have in the car now. I will try to install my authentic RSI one when I get back in state.
Can't wait after I saw yours are on.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

If you have a set of three "Genuine" RSI Knobs, I know someone who may be interested in them if you want to sell them?


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_If you have a set of three "Genuine" RSI Knobs, I know someone who may be interested in them if you want to sell them?

Nahh. I'll keep them in my car. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

I just realized they light up too, thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yeah, the sides were easy. The center one involved changing out the bulb. Long story ha ha.
I tried getting you a set (see above).
You goin' to H2O this year.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Im not sure, its still early for me to decide I'd like to go but its a trip to make in one day which i did in 2007 , i dont like stayin at these hotels.
I live in NYC so getting drunk around nice cars isnt my idea of fun, i get plenty of drunk where i live.
But dont count me out just yet...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I've never been, and am thinkin' of maybe goin' and entering the "Mild" class.
I'd probably head down on Friday stay Friday, Saturday & Sunday nights, and come back Monday. Still not sure.
Be cool if you do decide to go, if we could hook up and cruise down together?
Anyhow, early for me too, but let's keep it on the back burner.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I left like 4:45am in 2007 from my house to get there early, but you shouldnt enter in mild, your car is not mild at this point


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I don't know Bash, I've got no BT, Crazy Audio or Paint. After reading the classifications, it definitely sounded like the "mild" class to me.
I'm leaning toward leaving early Saturday, get there for the BBQ and detail, do the show Sunday, and come back Monday.
Would love to see your car in person after all this time.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*



HollywoodsBug said:


> Yeah, the sides were easy. The center one involved changing out the bulb. Long story ha ha.
> I tried getting you a set (see above).
> 
> 
> > http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Let me tell you, those things are worth BIG $$$!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

if you end up heading down to H2O, definitely stay till Monday. Its nice to relax that evening when not as many people are around and then head home during the day on Monday.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Yeah, definitely sounds like the way to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

